# In praise of J&G cyclewear.



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

In praise of J&G cyclewear.
If you already know about them, ignore me. Otherwise, read on and you might find something you like.
Buckets of rain in eastern NC this afternoon meant that the new J&G poncho would get its first test. Commuting in the South often presents the rider with the problem choice between staying dry or sweating to death. Heat and especially humidity can make even short commutes downright arduous. A cycling poncho/rain cape is a solid solution for me and J&G's offering fits the bill: excellent ventilation, solid rain protection, well placed thumb loops and a draw cord for the back kept the poncho in place. 
The one-size-fits-all-cape did, in fact, do so for me. At 6'4" with long arms and an even longer reach, that certainly is not always the case. The most pleasant part of the ordering process was talking to an actual person who took my billing and shipping information Friday morning, had the package out the door in the afternoon and to my door Monday evening. From Oregon to NC, with regular first class mail, that is quite a feat. 
Friendly people, great product, fair price and super fast shipping - what else can you ask for? :thumbsup: 
If you are in the market, check them out. Here's the link:

http://www.bicycleclothing.com/index.html


----------

